# SEMBA 74th Annual Beekeeping Conference



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The Semba conference will be held at *Schoolcraft College on March 17, 2012 *(18600 Haggerty Road - Livonia, MI 48152) which is also St Patrickâs Day.

We are fortunate to have as our Key note speaker for our morning and afternoon session, Dr Dewey Caron. He received his PhD in entomology from Cornell University and is a professor emeritus from the University of Delaware. He is currently on staff at Oregon State University where he is helping develop a state Master Beekeeping Program. He has authored many books including the textbook âHoneybee Biology and Beekeepingâ. His first talk will be titled, âWhat is behind the high honey bee colony lossesâ and the second, âWhat should I see when inspecting the spring colonyâ?

We will be seeing a few changes this year due to some expected cost creep. The registration fee for current members will be $5.00 and non members $10.00. Children under 18 accompanied by a registered attendee will be free.

Kare won the 204 bees and hive raffle.
I won 3 Hardman itialian queens in 2007.
I've also won different years hive tool, bee brush, honey bear containers, a deep division board feeder with ladder.

Hope to see you Michigan and surrounding states bee keepers there.











 Al


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmmm.....Bees or Beer. Lol
I think this year bees might win. Hope to see you there


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

bees. Grew up and am to old for the beer stuff.
On the other hand I should give making mead a try.

 Al


----------

